# if you want IVF /DIVF /surrogacy overseas get to Olympia today 16/4/11



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Today only 16/4/11
Its the world fertlity expo at Olympia in London, and there are clinics there from all over the world, you can get info and chat to the doctors from almost every corner of the globe!!! I cant beleive this hasnt been more widely publicised!
I would recommend the clinic I went to called AVA Peter in St. Petersburg Russia, Dr Olga is on the stand (62) today to chat to anyone about treatment , give it a go but be quick if finishes at 5pm today!!!
Lily X


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

P.S Its Olympia in London by the way!!


----------

